# Proform brushes 15% off today.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Black Friday sale. 


All Proform Brushes will be 15% OFF 
on Friday November 23rd.

Make sure to use this coupon code BFP2012 :thumbsup:

http://www.thepaintstore.com/Proform_Brushes_s/328.htm


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

At Jack Pauhl's place?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh snap sorry. thepaintstore.com

Came out to be $11 ea for the pic1 2.5 by the case plus shipping.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I can't afford to get on any more band wagons. What after the Festool and AAA threads and all..... :whistling2::jester:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Come on Paul its just $11 a brush. Not only are they great brushes but they are close to half the price of others.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Their shipping is too much. $11 to ship 2 paint brushes


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

I could probably work out a similar deal on those. Shipping might be less using flat rate boxes. Have to check my pricing tomorrow, or if there's enough interest maybe a better deal from the mfr.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I could probably work out a similar deal on those. Shipping might be less using flat rate boxes. Have to check my pricing tomorrow, or if there's enough interest maybe a better deal from the mfr.
> 
> Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


Their shipping for a box of 12 paint brushes is $13


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Their shipping for a box of 12 paint brushes is $13


In a flat rate box? I know some of the flat rate boxes are $10 and some are $5. I just don't know which one would have to be used.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> In a flat rate box? I know some of the flat rate boxes are $10 and some are $5. I just don't know which one would have to be used.
> 
> Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


Don't know. I know you can fit 2 -3 paint brushes in an bubble wrap envelope and shipped them for around $5 with USPS.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Don't know. I know you can fit 2 -3 paint brushes in an bubble wrap envelope and shipped them for around $5 with USPS.


I figured there was a way. I can always bring my miter saw and trim them down so more will fit in the package 

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Most delivery charges are shipping AND handling-so the price of the box would not be all.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I figured there was a way. I can always bring my miter saw and trim them down so more will fit in the package
> 
> Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


I was being serious dude


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I was being serious dude


Sorry man, wifes working, its snowing, and I'm hanging with a 3yr old. Good times 

I'll check on them tomorrow when I go to the shop.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I've used a few of the contractor series this year and I was pretty disappointed. The filaments fell out of the ferrule pretty quick. 

Maybe the picasso is better quality, but I'm gun shy now.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I've used a few of the contractor series this year and I was pretty disappointed. The filaments fell out of the ferrel pretty quick.
> 
> Maybe the picasso is better quality, but I'm gun shy now.


I like that it was a less expensive brush than the Purdy, but with enough stiffness to handle the newer, low-VOC paints, but I had a similar experience. It seemed like the filaments weren't even embedded in anything inside the ferrule. I had several occasions this summer where, during the first washing, most of the filaments came out.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I've used a few of the contractor series this year and I was pretty disappointed. The filaments fell out of the ferrel pretty quick.
> 
> Maybe the picasso is better quality, but I'm gun shy now.


 Dont look to gun shy to me.Profile picture.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I took a break from them after the bad batch we ended up experiencing. Just got a couple from our local dealer to check out and see if they got a real epoxy this time. 

Bristles falling out of a brush is just a waste of time. I am surprised jack could stand it.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

I've gone through a lot of picasso's since they came out, from a few different batches, and other lines Proform makes. I believe it has happened, but I have had 0 brushes lose bristles. I like 'em. If I got ones that shed bristles, I'd be p'od too, and get free replacements.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea shedding was normal for a paint brush to me. You never know with products that have qc control issues.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Yea shedding was normal for a paint brush to me. You never know with products that have qc control issues.


I don't know about TJ's experience, but ours weren't "shedding". In the middle of washing them out, as many as half of the bristles would come out, all at once.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Gough said:


> I don't know about TJ's experience, but ours weren't "shedding". In the middle of washing them out, as many as half of the bristles would come out, all at once.


yep, me too. Washing it and a whole chunk would come out, perhaps 1/3 to 2/5...

Plus I never found them to be that great for precision work.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> yep, me too. Washing it and a whole chunk would come out, perhaps 1/3 to 2/5...
> 
> Plus I never found them to be that great for precision work.


OK, maybe 15/32.....


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I've only experienced random single bristle loss with the Picasso brushes. I really like the way they hold paint and lay out. Also the low price is nice. Ive had random single bristle loss (RSBL) with pretty much any brush. It happens. 
I still am trying to figure out how to "set my brush" to double thickness application like JP does. Maybe there's a switch on the side I'm missing,,,?


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

I had a few that lost bristles earlier this year, but I haven't had any issues since. I think it may of been a bad batch...


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

The best thing about the losing bristles issue was that it turned us on to the Fat Boys form A Richards Tool Co . I think they are as good and possibly better than the Picasso brushes as far as Oval goes and priced very competitively . They are mostly what we use on all interior work these days . They also clean out 50 % faster than the Picasso brushes .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have three or four of them that I use for interior work sometimes, I never had any chunks fall out, but I know that some people have had that problem. Normal occasional bristle loss is all I have experienced.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

playedout6 said:


> The best thing about the losing bristles issue was that it turned us on to the Fat Boys form A Richards Tool Co . I think they are as good and possibly better than the Picasso brushes as far as Oval goes and priced very competitively . They are mostly what we use on all interior work these days . They also clean out 50 % faster than the Picasso brushes .


I'd like to try them out. I have not seen them in the US. As for cleaning 50% faster than Picassos, thats tough to imagine, as they are maybe the easiest, quickest brush to clean, ever.


----------

